# Just Acquired Another Lathe!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I acquired a nice hefty hobby lathe to replace my old Faircut, it's a Granville Senior, apparently it's an approximate copy of a Myford 7, it doesn't look identical but the parts can be interchanged so accessories will be much much easier to find than for the ancient Faircut..




























It's about double the weight of the old Faircut and was hoping one of my sons could give me a lift out with it but they were nowhere to be found so I had to get it in to the garage myself :wallbash:

No mean feat!- it nearly broke my flippin' back!, at least it's safely in the garage now :yahoo:

There was loads of tooling that came with the lathe too, a four jaw chuck, steady, reamers, centres on MT 2, milling tools, in fact there's all sorts with it!!

I swapped a Record wood turning lathe for it with a set of chisels and a set of wood chucks...

It seems like i'm collecting lathes now as I have four :yes:

The Faircut made by Hendersons of Sheffield, if anyone knows what Hendersons Relish is, this was made by the same company before they went in to making Relish..










Wade, all the controls have right hand threads so it's easy to think you're backing the tool off when in fact you're about to ruin the piece :taz:










Flexispeed 7, this is a diminuitive little thing with just seven inches between centres..










Anyone else like machinery??

I guess we all do as watches are just miniature machines :tongue2:

Cheers, John


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Mornin' John

Long time since we last spoke :yes:

A Granville lathe came up in our local sale room some months ago, I was tempted to make a bid but it was in very poor condition and both tailstock and toolpost were missing

Still on the lookout for something about that size though.

I seem to remember you were collecting bandsaws at one point 

Did you ever manage to get that car out of the garage ?

Chris


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

a6cjn said:


> Mornin' John
> 
> Long time since we last spoke :yes:
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Long time no see mate :yes:

Hope you and yours are all OK :thumbup:

Yep, I had a few bandsaws but gave a couple away!, I bought another from fleabay, a Startrite, it was taller than me but two big lads loaded it in to my car (almost broke the front passenger seat!!) when I got home with it every one was out so I had to get that out and in to the garage on my own  luckily that one split from the base with a large spanner!!

I got the Midget out a few months ago and the brakes had gone!! I almost went in to the neighbours front garden across the road :lol: , I went to get it out to fix the brakes a couple of weeks ago and the clutch had siezed :wallbash:

Battery was flat too!!, I charged the battery on fast charge, freed the clutch by starting in gear with the pedal depressed then bled the brakes and they were OK again!!

I just don't know where the fluid went :huh:

Are you still making those beautiful boxes Chris???

Regards, John


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

johnbaz said:


> Anyone else like machinery??


I have visited Myford a few times, I bought a couple of CNC cylindrical grinders directly from the factory a few years back, It was like stepping back into the 50's or 60's. Interesting place for a wander round.

Mine is a bit bigger than yours

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

After I was made redundant at the school where I worked, they cleared most of the machinery out (typical!) and I didn't get a chance at a lathe. I bought a small Lorch Schmidt more recently but it was too far gone, so ended up breaking it up and selling off the good bits. I would love a small lathe but they all seem to go for silly money in my area (Norfolk).

Mike


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

tixntox said:


> After I was made redundant at the school where I worked, they cleared most of the machinery out (typical!) and I didn't get a chance at a lathe. I bought a small Lorch Schmidt more recently but it was too far gone, so ended up breaking it up and selling off the good bits. I would love a small lathe but they all seem to go for silly money in my area (Norfolk).
> 
> Mike


Try Homeworkshop.org I got a lovely Myford off there Â£200 delivered! lots of good stuff for the hobbyist...

I'd like a milling attachment for a Myford.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> ... if anyone knows what Hendersons Relish is...


John, my memory is a bit fuzzy, but I used to work at the old Jessop's Hospital for Women in Sheffield and I seem to remember some of the higher floors overlooked a relish factory....was that Hendersons?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks a nice little collection of lathes :thumbup:

We used to have a Design & Tech dept at work (I work at a college (actually it's now a university) in Leeds) which had a number of metal/wood turning lathes. It was an interesting place to work & the students in their final year had to design/make an artefact/project - we had a hovercraft (never finished so never knew if it worked or not), an electric powered buggy (did work as I drove it along the top corridor at work ), a wooden rocking horse (superb & the student got a 1st), an acoustic guitar (again superb) & an electric guitar (looked weird but worked well).

Along with the lathes was a large bit of equipement called a shaper which weighed a ton & took 6 of us to move after we'd taken everything off it that we could. I'm sure it was too heavy for the lift but we managed to get it down safely. It'd take ruddy huge chunks - the size of a fingernail - out of the piece of metal being worked & should have been called a shaker as that what happened to the bulding whenever it was switched on. It was rarely used but when it was everyone knew about it! I remember making an aluminium stem for my mountain bike on it once - I still have the stem & will post a picture when I dig it out - which is/was somewhat over-engineered & probably doubled the weight of the bike when it was fitted. It worked well though & I kept it when I sold the bike.

As I said we had a 2 or 3 nice lathes including a Myford (the bed was about 2 1/2 feet long I think), a bigger Boxford (4 foot bed I think) & a small Toyo hobby lathe (about a 12 " bed I think) complete with milling attachment. I was never an expert on using them but do remember using the Toyo to modify a few (maybe 4 or 5) Seiko SKX007 bezels - most of which I sent to America to be used on custom watches. I laid claim to the Toyo when the department closed (a sad day) but most of the lathes/machinery, including "my" Toyo, went to the home of the main D&T lecturer. I'm still friends with him but don't see him very often & he now isn't very well apparently  He's a very talented chap & the last time I spoke to him he was still working on his scratch built steam locomotive (fully working with boiler & everything) & was well on the way with a working scratch built jet engine. His work is outstanding but because of his health it's slow going. If he ever finishes the jet engine I'll post a video on here when he fires it up ...... I might need a long telephoto lens though as I'm not sure how close I want to get to the thing!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else like machinery??
> ...


Hi Bond

What model is yours??

We have some huge lathes. Borers and millers etc at my works but I couldn't fit one in my garage :lol: :lol:

Cheers, John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Ooops!!

I wrote out that last reply and forgot to post it!!, there had been some more repliesafter it!!

Hawky, This is the little ramshackle Hendo's building!!

HERE

John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Looks a nice little collection of lathes :thumbup:
> 
> We used to have a Design & Tech dept at work (I work at a college (actually it's now a university) in Leeds) which had a number of metal/wood turning lathes. It was an interesting place to work & the students in their final year had to design/make an artefact/project - we had a hovercraft (never finished so never knew if it worked or not), an electric powered buggy (did work as I drove it along the top corridor at work ), a wooden rocking horse (superb & the student got a 1st), an acoustic guitar (again superb) & an electric guitar (looked weird but worked well).
> 
> ...


Oooh!! That p[lace sounds like my idea of heaven Paul :notworthy:

Shame you couldn't have ended up with the little Toyo machine as it sounds lovely!!

Cheers, John


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a nice little collection of lathes :thumbup:
> ...


Apparently it's still "mine" he's just looking after it for me! Having said that he's probably getting more use out of it than I would & he's probably looked after it better too. Last time I went round it was in his centrally heated loft, if it were at my house it'd end up in my decidedly un-centrally heated garage! He was making a small part of a valve (or something) for his loco on it so he's obviously finding a use for it. I need to ring him up anyway as he doesn't know I've got the SS1 back on the road yet, it might spur him along to get one of his projects finished 

I'm sure it's Toyo ML210 (so 210mm between centres) as in this link: http://www.liveaucti...om/item/4783993


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I was going to post some smart **** comment about how you lot should set up a lathe forum but I just did a google and there are loads of them already


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

johnbaz said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > johnbaz said:
> ...


I've been in Forgemasters quite a few times. Ours are Daewoo's with 8" chucks and Fanuc controls, a bit cheap and nasty but ok for what we do, you might just get one in your shed. The main die shop has bigger manual stuff more like what your place has.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

marmisto said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > After I was made redundant at the school where I worked, they cleared most of the machinery out (typical!) and I didn't get a chance at a lathe. I bought a small Lorch Schmidt more recently but it was too far gone, so ended up breaking it up and selling off the good bits. I would love a small lathe but they all seem to go for silly money in my area (Norfolk).
> ...


I'm definitely going to give that a go. Thank you.

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Arr the blessed G codes.....


----------

